# Photoshop Large File...



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey,

I have Photoshop CS3 on a computer running Windows Vista Home Premium with 3GB of RAM and a 2.6ghz processor. It is very fast and can run multiple CS3 programs without slowing down one bit. However, whenever I try to create a large image in Photoshop (for a banner, like 84x48 inches), Photoshop slows down greatly and cannot do many functions without crashing. It makes sense because the file size is very large, but large banners and stuff are made all the time with Photoshop; everyone else can do it, that is what Photoshop is made to do. Is there a cache setting or something else that I can adjust to make it work better? 

Thanks

P.S., I changed the Adobe Version Cue allocated RAM from I think 128MB(whatever the default is; something like that) to 512MB.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see this on file sizes and info about scratchdisks within photoshop cs3.


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

that link just opened a new tab with the same page...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

eagledrc said:


> that link just opened a new tab with the same page...


links fixed - sorry about that.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check in Task Manager to see if Vista is using the swap file. Even with 3gb RAM, it might need to use virtual memory with such a large file. What size does it say the file is in the status bar? How many layers are you using? Does it slow down immediately after creating the file, before you even start to edit it? How much free hard drive space is left? Have you defragged?


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

Where in the Task Manager should I look for the swap file? The file is actually . I am creating the file, so it starts with 1 layer. It slows down when I do stuff with it; I can do one or two functions, but it can't do much, and those functions are slow. I have over 150GB of free space on a 300GB HD. I have not defragged since i bought it in August. I painted the single layer black, and it was working slow, but better. I copied a selection into it, and that was slow, but it worked. Now I try to scale it, and the mouse becomes that windy circle again, when it is busy (it has done this through every operation on this large file, [84x48in and 300ppi]), but it is like that for a while, then i click, and it goes not responding. It just sits there, and I have to close the process from the task manager, but the computer itself (other apps) are still fast. Ps closes, but the process does not close. 
Someone said to do 50ppi, but the banner printing service demands a file size of around 250MB, and most prints need 300ppi, if not 720. I know another graphics guy who prints large banners all the time, I'll ask him also, but he has XP. I will also see if Al (Adobe Illustrator) does the same.


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

WHOA....i closed the process, Ps didn't close, and now its super fast...problem may be solved.


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

here is what the specs are

Photoshop files should be built to scale (i.e. 1" = 1' scale). Set the p.p.i. (pixels per inch) to a number that allows the file size to be between 200-250 megabytes.


For example: a 14'h x 48'w billboard would be built at 14"h x 48"w, 300 p.p.i. This would create a file size of 230 megabytes. Another example: a 4'h x 10'w banner would be built at 4"h x 10"w, 1100 p.p.i. This would create a file size of 230 megabytes.


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

a res of just over 100 works well


----------

